# Why you don't leave 2 goldens unattended in the backyard....



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HAHAHA!! Silly dogs. Well, maybe now they will be calm and just rest with you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, the joys of cleaning up after your dog's messy excursions. :


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I must say .... They look like they had a great time! I think it was there idea of a great way to get a bath. They plotted that while you were on the phone. 

Molsen - "hey Reilly.... If we get dirty and dig up the yard mom will give us a bath".
Reilly - "ya know Molson... Mom is not feeling well"
Molson - "I know but she always feels better when she gives us a bath and then has to clean the bathroom".
Reilly - "Well.... Ok.... That looks like a great spot over there"
Molson - "Ok.... Let's dig"!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Savannah Mae thought she would have some fun one wet day...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like the boys had a lot of fun!
I'm sorry you had to clean up after them, but you are probably used to that.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Those pics actually made me laugh my butt off. Mischievous little fellas, aren't they?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL !! Busted again but how can you get mad at such cute dogs?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, they are too cute! Great pics! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, it looks like they had a good time anyway.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Too funny! The captions were great! Sorry you are not feeling well! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh I totally understand!! Such thing has happened to my garden because of Pochi too....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics! I'm lucky, Ike's not a digger, but muddy paws are kinda a Golden trademark. What was the goal of the hole? Lost treasure?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> HAHAHA!! Silly dogs. Well, maybe now they will be calm and just rest with you.


You're right about that... they are both passed out cold at my feet now! 




TonyRay said:


> Savannah Mae thought she would have some fun one wet day...


oh no! lol


I'm so glad I caught them when I did, only after 5 minutes! It could have gotten a whole lot worse!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

esSJay said:


> I'm sick at home today and my work called to ask me about a project. The dogs were wrestling and barking so I put them outside for -- *5 minutes*. :doh: This is what I found...
> 
> *Exhibit A*: 2 holes approximately 12" in diameter and 12" deep. Sidewalk covered in dirt.
> View attachment 65010
> ...



That bathtub looks familiar. I had to bathe both girls last night when their paws looked mysteriously like that.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you probably would have had less work had you went to work today!! LOL.
However, the pictures were fun to look at. You can't be too mad at a pair as adorable as they.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

well on the positive side you can plan a little bush here without digging.LOL


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad you got pictures. Looks like they had a blast. It's hard to stay mad at such cute, "innocent" faces. Jackson did the same thing on a rose push I had just planted and watered. I only turned my back to grab a handful of mulch and he had already just about dug the entire shrub out of the ground. I'd say 15 seconds tops!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I just LOVED your post! I am SORRY....but they are BOTH just Adorable! I tell you, I have been through the same thing here at my house. The mud and dirt and sand mine bring in on just having a "potty break" is unbelievable!:doh:
I hope you are feeling better, you did need a nap after all of their little fun escapade! :smooch: TOO CUTE!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well it looks like they had a jolly good time in the garden, how are the carpets heehee


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You must add Gardening to their hobbies list!!! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mom, how could you just blame them like that??? 
Another two dogs came in the yard, dug up your yard, and your sweet boys were just trying to clean the mess up and put the dirt back in the hole....

That's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, haha, they were just trying to help you dig a hole for your next plant!  Tucker has one spot that he loves to dig in. The other day, I caught him digging and he tried to sit over top to cover it, but ended up toppling into the hole. Then he just stayed there, almost like he was saying what the heck?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Your unconditional love for 'em really shows!

Kids will be kids, that's what I always say!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Those two innocent looking goldens couldn't be capable to doing something like that! LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Silly pups! They sure look like they had fun! But I'm sorry that you're sick and you had to clean all that!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Put them to work in the spring, planting stuff! We let Lucy dig the holes when we plant trees and bushes. We just tell her were to dig, and she does!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are too cute,to be mad at them!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, everyone but you was entertained! I was VERY entertained, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! Great pictures!! Looks like they had a very good 5 minutes of fun!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've posted these before, but yea, I know what 2 goldens can do alone in the backyard. They're older now but that just means bigger holes and bigger bodies to bath.


----------

